# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Moore Restaurants I Like

## flintysooner

Moore and Trifecta Communications produce these monthly features that spotlight various Moore businesses and so on:  Here's the link to a page where you can choose what you want to watch - not sure all of them are on there - but pretty nice:
City of Moore Business Podcast
There is also an Inside Moore list, too, that just shows different things but not necessarily businesses.  Click on the little Icon to watch the video.

Two Olives Caf
located in the Old School at 201 North Broadway in old town Moore.
Owners are Andrea and Tricia.  
Great at catering, too.  
Video from Trifecta:  City of Moore Business Podcast

Fusion Cafe
1224 N Broadway, Moore
Mother and her daughters own and run the place.  
You can watch a video about the place if so inclined: City of Moore Business Podcast

Golden China
857 N W 12th, Moore
I like the sushi and the grill deal and most of the food for that matter.  

Rio Java
106 W Main, Moore 
Great little coffee place - new owners now - Trifecta has made a feature since the sale.  

I realize now there are several other places I like - but I am out of time.  Ricky's, Alfredo's, all the Barbq places, many more.

----------


## Easy180

Haven't tried any of those places as of yet, but the wifey had a salad from Two Olives that she said was excellent

Maybe if I can finally get up on time one of these years I will swing by and try out Rio Java

Berkley's restaurant has some pretty good pasta...Their pepperoni chicken pasta is just as good as Pepperoni Grill's

----------


## flintysooner

Hey Easy - I hate to tell you - but Berkley's is gone.  I think Rickey's is moving over there temporarily until their new building is built on the east side of the Interstate.

I think with all the new places they just couldn't make it.  Hope Rickey's doesn't lose too many customers during the construction.  But it's a buyer's market right now for good places to eat in Moore.

Guess you heard that IHOP is buying at Applebees - not sure what that means for us.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

It's posted elsewhere at length, but I can't resist the urge to plug Dan McGuinness Irish Pub's restaurant side. GREAT.

And Paca B's Pizza right next to it as well. Good stuff.

Two Olives sounds good...I'll need to be trying it.

----------


## flintysooner

Rio Java is an interesting story.

I met the previous owner and began visiting with her.  She had been at OU for a while and had moved to Northwestern for her doctoral work in psych.  Her husband told me one day he returned home and found this big box in the living room.  His wife told him it was a coffee machine and they were heading back to Moore to open a coffee shop.  I loved the place ever since.  Plus I liked the coffee.

I haven't been in since the new owners took over.  But i hear they are doing pretty well.  They've really spruced things up.  It's a little quaint alright.

----------


## cindyl57

Thanks for posting this...I am definitly going to try a few of these places..instead of same old same old...I do love Golden China..but since WLS my eyes are way bigger than my stomach...so it is hard to do buffet...When I can order a meal, eat what I can and take the rest home for lunch the next day or dinner that night...that works best for me..

----------


## dogden3

The Wedge Pizzaria on Western is phenom...

Try the Truffle Shuffle...chicken tossed in truffle oil...mmm...

----------


## flintysooner

Dan McGuiness is unique, too.  Good food and live entertainment - people really seem to appreciate it.

PacaB's is owned by Paul (forgot his last name) and great place - always really friendly and good, fresh food.

Don't forget the the wine tasting at Cheers Wine & Spirits
next door to PacaB's too - very cool - and very knowledgeable about wines.
I think it is pretty unique.

----------


## flintysooner

That Fusion Cafe place is worth a try if nothing more than to have them make you some of that tea they serve.  I didn't like it but glad I tried it.

There's another Chinese buffet place over in Riverwalk that's pretty good too.

Russell Stover hand dips some of their stuff.  

Alfredo's is usually pretty good.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> Don't forget the the wine tasting at Cheers Wine & Spirits
> next door to PacaB's too - very cool - and very knowledgeable about wines.
> I think it is pretty unique.


Cheers Wine and Spirits may have a good selection of wine, but I'm hardly an oenophile...And their beer selection is not quite as extensive as the place at 4th and Easter (in the old Buchanan's shopping center).







_No point to this post...I just wanted to use "oenophile" in a sentence._

----------


## flintysooner

> No point to this post...I just wanted to use "oenophile" in a sentence.


And I must say it is a really outstanding word.  

Does the place at 4th and Eastern have wine tastings?  I notice that Cheers has a special room for that.  I don't really understand all the legal stuff about it.

----------


## rugbybrado

> It's posted elsewhere at length, but I can't resist the urge to plug Dan McGuinness Irish Pub's restaurant side. GREAT.


Ditto.

----------


## MrZ

The Agave Limeades at Alfredo's are AWESOME! I would go there just to get one of those tasty beverages.

Looking forward to the Furr's Buffet. Will be nice not to have to drive to I-240 for buffet.

Don't shoot me, but if you live in Moore and want REALLY good sushi, try Gaijin Sushi in the Robinson Plaza in Norman. WELL worth the drive. Would be nice to have a good sushi place in Moore. I'm used to west coast sushi places and buffet sushi is usually not to my liking.

----------


## soonerfan21

FYI to everyone - I got an e-mail blast this week that RED Prime Steak is opening Tuesday, July 31st.  Quite a few people were asking awhile back, so I didn't know if anyone else had posted.

Be the first to try the latest from the Good Egg Group!

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> And I must say it is a really outstanding word.  
> 
> Does the place at 4th and Eastern have wine tastings?  I notice that Cheers has a special room for that.  I don't really understand all the legal stuff about it.


I seriously doubt it. But I've never asked. As I said, I'm not really a wine person. I just know that they blow every other store out of the water (even Cheers) when it comes to on-hand beer selection. I know that any liquor store can order just about anything you want (and they're more than willing to do so), but it's nice to have it already there. Cheers is nice though...Nice people running it too.

----------


## flintysooner

I just watched the Moore Business Spotlight on the Korean Oriental Market at 1224 N Eastern.  Made me really want to go buy something there.  They will definitely have to help me figure out what though.  

The preceding segment on GFF Foods made me want to go it, too.  The barbque looked good.

----------


## u50254082

Flinty-

The Korean Market on Eastern has a decent variety of groceries. If you're new to Asian markets, you could try out the assortment of crackers and cookies in the first aisle, or browse around to see if any of the "ready to eat" foods look appealing to you. I think the freezers have a few choices of premade soups, sticky buns, etc.. Fortunately, more and more Korean grocery now comes with directions in English so you shouldn't be lost at all.

----------


## dogden3

What constitues a good beer selection?  Oklahoma is a tough market for beer.

As for the wine tastings, a store cannot legally have open bottles in the store for ANY reason.  Some stores, larger ones, will lease a seperate space to have licensed seperately for such an event.  These stores are rare to find.  Most tastings in this state are held at private residences, restaurants or a brokers' facility.  If someone is doing it in their store, it's illegal.  

As for getting something in that you need or can't find at another liquor store...

All Liquor stores in the state MUST buy from the same five wholesalers:  Central, Jarboe, Action, Dixie and Sterling.  There are no other options.  If one store has it, another can get it (as long as a wholesaler has it in stock), and they can get it by the next business day.  

Just a little info...

----------


## Easy180

> What constitues a good beer selection?  Oklahoma is a tough market for beer.
> 
> As for the wine tastings, a store cannot legally have open bottles in the store for ANY reason.  Some stores, larger ones, will lease a seperate space to have licensed seperately for such an event.  These stores are rare to find.  Most tastings in this state are held at private residences, restaurants or a brokers' facility.  If someone is doing it in their store, it's illegal.  
> 
> As for getting something in that you need or can't find at another liquor store...
> 
> All Liquor stores in the state MUST buy from the same five wholesalers:  Central, Jarboe, Action, Dixie and Sterling.  There are no other options.  If one store has it, another can get it (as long as a wholesaler has it in stock), and they can get it by the next business day.  
> 
> Just a little info...


Cheers does just that....The wine tastings are held next door to their store

I can vouch for the beer selection at the 4th & Eastern store...Has a wide variety of domestic, German, Mexican and various others...It does have a better selection than the larger and newer Cheers

btw...Had some Franziskaner Hefe-Weisse over the weekend....Way up there now on my Hef list.....Good crap there

----------


## flintysooner

That's pretty expensive feature then to offer wine tastings.

Do they give away the wine or do you pay something?  Is it pretty enjoyable?  Just curious.  Is it by invitation or do they have hours?

----------


## Easy180

flinty..It may just be the space hasn't been rented as of yet or that they share the cost with others in the strip...My wife has gone to one and it was free of charge...I'm sure they just try and get you to buy one or more of the wines they are promoting that night....Not sure if it's a hard sell or not

I believe they advertise when and where in the store...Think they do it at least once a month or so

----------


## flintysooner

Thanks easy.  I am afraid my taste in wine leans toward the ones with the screw off tops.

----------


## Easy180

If you are more of a screw off cap kinda guy then if you haven't already try out a Japanese plum wine...It's more of a sweet dessert wine I guess, but we tore through a bottle saturday night...Have various ones at the 4th & Eastern store

----------


## ad47aw

Paca B's pizza is great. I also like Lemongrass Chinese Restaurant.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

I bought some Breckenridge Brewery Vanilla Porter in that store (Cheers) the other day and they gave me a flyer for the next beer and wine tasting...I believe it was on the 30th or 31st. I'll have to look at it again.

By the way, Vanilla Porter is good for the soul.

----------


## josh n moore

Panda Express was my favorite in South Cali. I sure am glag they are here now!!!

----------


## rinni

I love Alfredos!  The food is better than Ted's and much less expensive, shorter wait, better parking.

The chicken salad sandwiches at Two Olives are amazing.  I love going to the Old School Business Center (think that's what they call it).  I went to elementary school there and have many memories.

----------


## pearlbluevtx

I like ... 
Paca B's , 
Alfredos , 
EARL's (bbq is good but I love their cheddar burgers too! , 
Abuelitas Mexican (12th/Santa Fe - really good, affordable!)
Two Olives
Fusion Cafe
Chili's

I goes those are my favorite and try to get to those each month but haven't been to Alfredos in a while!  Need to get back there ...  There sure is a lot of good places to eat in Moore ... if you add in Norman (oops - probably shouldn't do this!) but I love that Border Crossing and Freebirds - anyway, that's Norman but...

----------


## DVDFreaker

> I like ... 
> Paca B's , 
> Alfredos , 
> EARL's (bbq is good but I love their cheddar burgers too! , 
> Abuelitas Mexican (12th/Santa Fe - really good, affordable!)
> Two Olives
> Fusion Cafe
> Chili's
> 
> I goes those are my favorite and try to get to those each month but haven't been to Alfredos in a while!  Need to get back there ...  There sure is a lot of good places to eat in Moore ... if you add in Norman (oops - probably shouldn't do this!) but I love that Border Crossing and Freebirds - anyway, that's Norman but...


I tried Alfredo's for the first time 2 weeks ago with my 2 friends and we weren't impressed and their customer service was terrible too so we ain't going back again. Today, I am going to try Paca B's since I heard that the pizzas is really good

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> I tried Alfredo's for the first time 2 weeks ago with my 2 friends and we weren't impressed and their customer service was terrible too so we ain't going back again. Today, I am going to try Paca B's since I heard that the pizzas is really good


It's awllllllright.

My g/f LOVES that place. She really likes the chicken nachos (she likes burnt stuff for some weird reason).

----------


## DVDFreaker

> It's awllllllright.
> 
> My g/f LOVES that place. She really likes the chicken nachos (she likes burnt stuff for some weird reason).


Which one? Alferdo's or Paca's? Haha, I like burnt stuff too

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

Paca B's. I don't like Alfredo's much either.

It's a tug-o-war every time we go there...She wants Paca B's, and I'm getting sucked towards the door of Dan McGuinness for some Bangers & Mash or fish-n-chips along with some Smithwick's on tap.

----------


## DVDFreaker

> Paca B's. I don't like Alfredo's much either.
> 
> It's a tug-o-war every time we go there...She wants Paca B's, and I'm getting sucked towards the door of Dan McGuinness for some Bangers & Mash or fish-n-chips along with some Smithwick's on tap.


I have never been to a bar before...is it near Starbucks or something like that?

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

Dan McGuinness Irish Pub is right next door to Paca B's.

----------


## DVDFreaker

> Dan McGuinness Irish Pub is right next door to Paca B's.


Yeah I know but I never been to either place so I am not sure where it is though so I asked if it is near Starbucks somewhere?

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

Pretty close...Go west on 19th from Starbucks a little less than a mile. Paca B's is right there in the strip on the NE corner of 19th and Santa Fe. Snuggled between Cheers liquor and Dan McGuinness.

----------


## DVDFreaker

> Pretty close...Go west on 19th from Starbucks a little less than a mile. Paca B's is right there in the strip on the NE corner of 19th and Santa Fe. Snuggled between Cheers liquor and Dan McGuinness.


Thanks, I will check it out today

----------


## flintysooner

Alfredo's has usually been good for us but there have been lapses.  I've only been at lunch though.

That Abuelitas place has been surprisingly good every time I've been there (also for lunch).   Sometimes it has been really busy at lunch though.

Chili's has this new (to me) big burger with this really thick bacon that I had the other day.  I keep wanting to go for another one.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> Chili's has this new (to me) big burger with this really thick bacon that I had the other day.  I keep wanting to go for another one.


Oh HELL yeah...Thos burgers are AWESOME. Jalapenos, melted cheese, and that jalapeno smoked bacon that's almost 1/4 thick...DANG tasty stuff. They're well above my normal expectations for Chili's, that's for sure.

----------


## SeinfeldBlock

Seriously, for a chain place, I love Chili's.  I can always find something I like.  Those burgers are awesome.  So is the Boneless Buffalo Chicken Salad.  I love that place.

----------


## DVDFreaker

I'm eating Paca's B pizza now and it's good!

----------


## pearlbluevtx

Paca B's - we eat there 1 or 2 times per week ... Tell Paul Hi for us since you're doing a live review!!!

----------


## DVDFreaker

> Paca B's - we eat there 1 or 2 times per week ... Tell Paul Hi for us since you're doing a live review!!!


Is Paul the guy with the pony tail? If so, he is a very nice guy!

----------


## pearlbluevtx

Yes/Probably and probably wearing a hat .. he's the owner.  Good guy.

----------


## DVDFreaker

> Yes/Probably and probably wearing a hat .. he's the owner.  Good guy.



Yeah, that is him

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

Yup...I talked to that guy a couple of times too.  Real cool dude.

And I want one of those tshirts.  :Big Grin:

----------


## pearlbluevtx

Going to add to my list ...

Had VAN's Pig Stand (Moore location - 4th St) today ... I have been there before but forget about it usually and it was always just 'okay'.  I had been told that I might like the burgers.

Sure enough... cheeseburger, fries & beans - really really good tasting today!!




> I like ... 
> Paca B's , 
> Alfredos , 
> EARL's (bbq is good but I love their cheddar burgers too! , 
> Abuelitas Mexican (12th/Santa Fe - really good, affordable!)
> Two Olives
> Fusion Cafe
> Chili's
> 
> I goes those are my favorite and try to get to those each month but haven't been to Alfredos in a while!  Need to get back there ...  There sure is a lot of good places to eat in Moore ... if you add in Norman (oops - probably shouldn't do this!) but I love that Border Crossing and Freebirds - anyway, that's Norman but...

----------


## ad47aw

Paca B's has good pizza, but they really need to improve the variety on the salad bar.

----------


## DVDFreaker

> Paca B's has good pizza, but they really need to improve the variety on the salad bar.


Mmmmm....Dr.Pepper....

----------


## ad47aw

Hot Dog Place on 4th and Telephone Road is good. Co-owner(female) is a kind of MMA fighter or boxer.

----------


## Yuinen

Are there any good Indian restaurants in (or near) Moore yet?

----------


## flintysooner

My favorite is Misals in Norman.  I liked it better when it was in Campus Corner but the food is still great.  It is on Ed Noble Parkway.  None in Moore that I know about.

----------


## ad47aw

Try Himalayas on Berry Street in Norman. It's excellent.

----------


## SouthsideGirl

I've lived in Moore and far South OKC my whole life. I'm glad we finally have some choices. Here are some of my favorites. . .

Maria's Mexican off 5th Street-It is in that dinky shopping center by 5th Street Park across from what used to be Exchange Bank. My only complaint is she doesn't serve beer.

Earl's-My absolute favorite barbeque in the OKC Metro

Golden China on 12th Street, between Santa Fe and Janeway. Their buffet is fresh and they always have Mongolian BBQ.

Soda Pop's on 119th and Western has some really good homestyle cooking.

Papa Murphy's also at 119th and Western has been my pizza choice for about a year now. They don't have freezers, so everything is really fresh. They make the pizza and you take it home to bake. It's almost as good as homemade.

----------


## andimthomas

> I've lived in Moore and far South OKC my whole life. I'm glad we finally have some choices. Here are some of my favorites. . .
> 
> Maria's Mexican off 5th Street-It is in that dinky shopping center by 5th Street Park across from what used to be Exchange Bank. My only complaint is she doesn't serve beer.
> 
> Earl's-My absolute favorite barbeque in the OKC Metro
> 
> Golden China on 12th Street, between Santa Fe and Janeway. Their buffet is fresh and they always have Mongolian BBQ.
> 
> Soda Pop's on 119th and Western has some really good homestyle cooking.
> ...


Is Maria's really that good? My friend's family owns that restaurant and I've been wanting to try it out. Just need to see if it's worth the awkward conversations and whole tipping-your-friend deal.

----------


## gen70

Does anyone remember a mexican restaurant that was located on the east side of I-35 and just south maybe a block of 12th? I'am not sure of the name... maybe Moore's little mexico? Man it was goood.

----------


## mrbubba81

I can't say enough about Alfredo's.  Their beef fajita qusadillas and fajita nachos are _da bomb_! ...Yeah, I just used that term.  :Cool18:  Plus, Wed nights is $1.50 Mexican beer night.  I might be shooting myself in the foot by advertising that wealth of knowledge, but it's gooood stuff.  Now I might have to actually wait to sit down if everyone rushes there. Oh well.  Go give em a try.
 :Hungry:   :Hungry:   :Hungry:   :Hungry:

----------


## mrbubba81

Oh, and McAlister's rocks my socks too. Good time sandwiches and magical iced tea. I'm all for that.  :Smiley199:

----------


## metro

Earl's best BBQ in the metro? There are many better options than Earl's.

----------


## Martin

what's a better bbq joint in moore, metro?

----------


## osupokesno1

> I can't say enough about Alfredo's.  Their beef fajita qusadillas and fajita nachos are _da bomb_! ...Yeah, I just used that term.  Plus, Wed nights is $1.50 Mexican beer night.  I might be shooting myself in the foot by advertising that wealth of knowledge, but it's gooood stuff.  Now I might have to actually wait to sit down if everyone rushes there. Oh well.  Go give em a try.


Alfredo's?  You mean Ted's little brother?  YUCK.

----------


## mrbubba81

> Alfredo's?  You mean Ted's little brother?  YUCK.


Nope.  I do like Ted's too.  But I just hate waiting hours on end to sit and eat. So I gravitate to Alfredo's.  Yum-o

----------


## mrbubba81

> Earl's best BBQ in the metro? There are many better options than Earl's.


Agreed.  I hate the Moore Earl's.  The ones in Bricktown and on Reno are much better.  In Moore, I like Swadley's.  Have only been to Dale's once. Can't really rate them....yet.

----------


## MsDarkstar

The Rustic Rub is pretty good.  It's new, on Eastern Ave. just North of the high school.  They've got a drive thru and they deliver.  I like it better than Earls (everything on Earls menu tastes the same to me).  Van's is ok but VERY hit & miss I think.  Sometimes I'll pick something up from there and it'll be great....other times it's dry and tough and just all around not good.  It's almost like you can tell that someone different is cooking.

----------


## Bobby821

> I've lived in Moore and far South OKC my whole life. I'm glad we finally have some choices. Here are some of my favorites. . .
> 
> Maria's Mexican off 5th Street-It is in that dinky shopping center by 5th Street Park across from what used to be Exchange Bank. My only complaint is she doesn't serve beer.
> 
> Marias is SLOP
> 
> Earl's-My absolute favorite barbeque in the OKC Metro
> 
> JR's BBQ Is Better!!
> ...


Papa Murphy's It is Good not great but Good

----------


## Bobby821

> I've lived in Moore and far South OKC my whole life. I'm glad we finally have some choices. Here are some of my favorites. . .
> 
> Maria's Mexican off 5th Street-It is in that dinky shopping center by 5th Street Park across from what used to be Exchange Bank. My only complaint is she doesn't serve beer.
> 
> Earl's-My absolute favorite barbeque in the OKC Metro
> 
> Golden China on 12th Street, between Santa Fe and Janeway. Their buffet is fresh and they always have Mongolian BBQ.
> 
> Soda Pop's on 119th and Western has some really good homestyle cooking.
> ...





> Agreed.  I hate the Moore Earl's.  The ones in Bricktown and on Reno are much better.  In Moore, I like Swadley's.  Have only been to Dale's once. Can't really rate them....yet.


Swadley's is SLOP

----------


## Martin

> swadley's is slop


care to be a bit more constructive?  what moore barbecue joint do you like? -M

----------


## Bobby821

> care to be a bit more constructive?  what moore barbecue joint do you like? -M


I prefer JR's BBQ

----------


## mrbubba81

> Swadley's is SLOP


Nope.  Obviously no one here really agrees on BBQ. Best bet is to just try them all on your own and make your own judgment. :Whiteflag1:

----------


## Bobby821

> Nope.  Obviously no one here really agrees on BBQ. Best bet is to just try them all on your own and make your own judgment.


I have and they are all slop except for JR's and my own.

----------


## Martin

bobby, quit being a jerk.  flamebaiting is against tos. -M

----------


## Bobby821

> bobby, quit being a jerk.  flamebaiting is against tos. -M


I am not flamebaiting anyone just expressing my opinion is all

----------


## Martin

> i am not flamebaiting anyone just expressing my opinion is all


sure... you're expressing your opinion... in a manner that is so rude that it seems to be done just to incite anger. it's flamebait. if you continue you'll be banned.

-M

----------


## Jesseda

I tried los vaqueros in where the old godfathers pizza place use to be, well it wasnt that bad, reminds me a lot like chilenos, the waiter was really nice, lacked some english skills, my little girl wanted the childrens pizza but ended up with chicken strips, but my little girl didnt mind ( shes not a picky eater yet). I do not care for alfredos at all, last few times we went there, our food was frozen in the middle!!!!! They apologized a nuked it for another minute..  :Frown:  We where wondering how they where able to get the food out so fast!

----------


## Easy180

> care to be a bit more constructive?  what moore barbecue joint do you like? -M


Put me down for JR's as well...Their pulled pork and sauces are excellent

----------


## Martin

will have to give jr's another try... went once and wasn't terribly impressed.  i believe i had their hotlinks which, really, you can't judge the quality of a place on that.

-M

----------


## gen70

> Does anyone remember a mexican restaurant that was located on the east side of I-35 and just south maybe a block of 12th? I'am not sure of the name... maybe Moore's little mexico? Man it was goood.


  Reboot

----------


## MsDarkstar

GoGo Sushi Express is good & affordable.  China House is decent reasonably priced takeout.  City Bites is really hit or miss.  Sometimes it's really good, other times everything about my order is just WRONG.

----------


## Jesseda

hong kong take out or delivery is pretty good, they have some things that happy house doesnt have, and they deliver pretty quick.. try the seasame seed balls, there crab ragoons are really good

----------


## froggiluv

Really and truly, GoGo Sushi is my addiction.  I love that I don't have to always have sushi, tried the habachi lunch special today and it was perfect, just enough and not heavy at all....really nice when you are heading back to work for the afternoon.  My family goes way too often...in fact taking virgins tomorrow for lunch again!!   :Woowoo:

----------


## Jesseda

froggiluv, about how much does it cost to eat at gogo sushi? for likea bento box or noddles

----------


## MsDarkstar

I went back to GoGo on Friday & tried more stuff...loved it.  I liked it much better than my first experience (the food was good then, but I thought the rolls were a little bland...this time, it was fantastic).

Jesseda - I got the shrimp & beef teriyaki bento box (shrimp & beef teriyaki, rice, tempura veggies, salad w/ginger dressing, 4 pieces of california roll and miso soup on the side) and it was $10.95.  That was on the high end of the prices too...others are around $8.  As for the rolls that I've tried, most have been around the $6 - $8 mark.  We tried the GoGo club roll...it was $8 and every bit as good (if not better) than the $14 Lifesaver roll from Sushi Neko.

----------


## Jesseda

ohh sounds good, once wy wife and I can get my sister or parents to baby sit one evening my wife and i will try it, We almost tried it a couple weeks ago but we didnt want to take the kiddos in, we took the kids about 5 months ago to pho lang noodle house in moore and the kids didnt like anything there so after 5 minutes my kids started taking hostages and needless to say my wife and i ate military style and left quick before the place came crashing down. Thhey are 4 and 2 years old, to me the worse age to go out to eat unless its chuck-e-cheese, or mcdonalds

----------


## MsDarkstar

Yeah, there wouldn't be much for the little ones at GoGo.  It's really crowded in there, too.  We were there around 7pm on Friday & snagged the last empty table.  Folks move through pretty quickly, but the entire time we were there folks were standing waiting on tables.

----------


## Easy180

> I went back to GoGo on Friday & tried more stuff...loved it.  I liked it much better than my first experience (the food was good then, but I thought the rolls were a little bland...this time, it was fantastic).
> 
> Jesseda - I got the shrimp & beef teriyaki bento box (shrimp & beef teriyaki, rice, tempura veggies, salad w/ginger dressing, 4 pieces of california roll and miso soup on the side) and it was $10.95.  That was on the high end of the prices too...others are around $8.  As for the rolls that I've tried, most have been around the $6 - $8 mark.  We tried the GoGo club roll...it was $8 and every bit as good (if not better) than the $14 Lifesaver roll from Sushi Neko.


Have to admit your recommendation had us try out GoGo tonight...Wife had the Teriyaki beef and I had the Teriyaki chicken bento boxes and we both enjoyed it ...Lot of food for $9

We had the spider rolls as well and they were tasty but I can't say I am a sushi expert...Pretty much like all sushi places including Target  

Pretty excited about this place as it will go down as a Shogun Jr. and definitely cheaper...Of course Shogun is much better but the food was pretty close in quality and definitely a hell of a lot closer

----------


## MsDarkstar

I'm glad you liked it!  It's nice being able to get good sushi without having to drive a long distance to get it.

If you like the "hibachi experience" and want a show similar to Shogun, you should try Sake in Norman (North side of Main St. across the street from where Hastings is...it's in a little strip shopping center).  They put on a little show while they cook, and they offer the same basics as Shogun does, but for a much better price.  They've got sushi too.

----------


## Jesseda

i so want to try this place out, i think i have adate open two fridays from now lol. My little 12 year old niece who is from california will be visiting me for her 13th birthday at the end of august, I asked her where she wanted to go for her birthday, she told me pho lan noodles, then a movie at warren ( she thinks it is the neatest thing how the employees are dressed up and they treat you like royalty she loves that) then she said mini gold at heyday or any alligator. I think its neat there is stuff for teens in more now compared to a decade of so ago. anyways she like pho lan noodles because she likes the summer rolls they have I tried them they are okay but everyone has there own taste. The soup if you order the large bowl is way to big for just one person ( i am a big guy and it seemed like a endless bowl).

----------


## froggiluv

So glad so many people are trying Go Go.  We go probably 3 times a week, if we can afford it.  Also, I have been trying the bento boxes and love the salmon myself.  It is a great place for date night, we typically spend $30 on just sushi rolls, but it is so worth it.  As for lunch time, their hibachi special is affordable, ranging from $6 to $8.

----------


## evh5150

is harry bears still open? havent been there in ages. theres a dessert made with peaches i like, but forget the name.

----------


## shaws007

Yep they are still around located in the Ciry of Moore shopping center off 35 & 12th. Fried peaches are the dessert you are refering to and they are excelent.

----------


## kawititnow

My favorite Moore restaurants would be, in no particular order:

*BBQ*
Either Earl's or Dale's. If I want fries then it's Earl's, if I want baked potato or baked beans it's Dale's.

*Mexican*
Las Fajitas. You seriously need to try their chicken enchiladas!! Their tortillas and cheese sauce are the best in town... hands down!!!

*American*
Probably Chili's

*Breakfast*
The new Jimmy's Egg

When is Moore going to get a real Italian restaurant (read NOT pizza)?? I'd love to see a Zio's, or an Olive Garden go in somewhere.

----------


## SeinfeldBlock

Can you get to-go at Sushi GoGo?

----------


## MsDarkstar

Yes!  I've gotten it to-go, it travels very well.  I've had better luck with GoGo's to-go than Sushi Neko's.  GoGo's tastes just as good as home as it does in the restaurant.

----------


## HamWx

One hint with getting GoGo's to go.  If you have a cooked roll that is warm, ask them to pack it separately.  If not, they will throw it all together in one box and you end up with everything being basically one temperature when you get home.  
I like my warm rolls to be warm and my raw sushi to still be raw when I eat it.

----------


## Jesseda

i really like the golden palace or china place off of 12th street between janeway and santa fe, its a lot cheeper than gogo, and i really like it, they dont have as big of a sushi selection as gogos but, they are less expensive and taste just as good to me.. plus they have many other food items..

----------


## MsDarkstar

My nephew picked up a to-go order for me at GOGO last night and HamWx you're exactly right.  The sushi and beef teryiaki were in their own boxes but they were stacked on top of each other in the same plastic sack, which was then tied tightly for transport.  When I opened it up, the sushi was a little warm.  I stuck it in the fridge for a few minutes & cooled it back down, but I'll definitely tell them I want seperate sacks next time.  The food was still good though  :Smile:

----------

